# Sticky  Rules for Fiction / Non-Fiction



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Guidelines:*

:bullit: This section is only for your personal writings that you feel would be of value to the other members of PreparedSociety.com. Whenever possible, please attach a .pdf to the original message with your story. If the writing is an on-going story, please use subsequent "replies" to your original posting to *attach* the following chapters. It is highly recommended that all stories be saved in .pdf (Portable Document Format) for your own protection and continued ownership of the copywrite. Any posts that are text-only can easily be plagerized by anyone on the internet and stolen as their own works.

:bullit: If you do not have the ability to create a .pdf file, please PM myself, I will respond back to you with my personal email where you can send the original .txt, .rtf, .doc or .odt files and I can do the conversion for you quickly and easily. If you need some editing done to clean-up the story, let me know and I can help out with that as well. I will send you the finalized .pdf file so that you can attach it to your own original post describing what you wrote. If you find that you cannot attach the file, let me know and I can attach the file after you create your introductory posting.

:bullit: When possible, setup the .pdf with formatting for easy printing for placement in a 3-ring binder.

:bullit: PreparedSociety will host your works for you - you will continue to be the owner of the writings.

:bullit: OpenOffice is highly recommended as the best editor for writing your stories. It allows saving as virtually any file format as well as saving as .pdf for easy distribution. OpenOffice is a free editor, easily downloaded and installed onto many computer systems.

*Rules:*

:bullit: You must have permission to post the stories. That means that you need to be the owner of those stories (books, novels, short stories, mini-novel) or be directly associated with the owner of the stories that you wish to post (significant-other, wife, husband, brother, sister, father, mother). Any plagerized content can be removed from access upon the request of the original author (proof maybe required).

:bullit: You cannot request funds for posting - you are doing this with your own free-will. You are allowed to sell your finished books via eReader, but, if the story is posted here, the version *here* must _*always be free*_ and available for download to the members of PreparedSociety.com. Teaser-books that are here only to direct members to _outside_ sources will be removed from PreparedSociety.com, running stories are not teasers.

:bullit: Always attach your personal copywrite information in the attached .pdf as well as save the .pdf with contact and copywrite details. You never know if a movie producer may want to turn your story into a block buster!

:bullit: Any postings that are not a story will be moved to the appropriate section. Any postings that direct a member to a different site will also be moved to the appropriate section or to the Recycle Bin.

Any questions or clairification required - please do not hesitate to fire a PM to me ... 
my Inbox is _always_ open.​


----------

